# .22 Mag...



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

I was thinking of getting one...What's the accurate effective range?


----------



## Thebear_78 (Oct 1, 2000)

With a good accurate 22 mag and the winchester supreme load of 40gr bullet you should be able to shoot accurately enough to shoot out to 150 yards but the effective range is really pushing it at 125. For fox or feral cats 125 yards would be a good max range for coyotes I would hold it to 100 yards or less, and 75 yards or less would be a lot better. Try to get it in the head or coyotes have a tendency to run off after getting hit with a 22 mag. I used a Ruger 10/22 mag and it was a great night calling rifle. I shot a few fox with it and lots of feral cats out to125 yards. I once made a hail marry at a feral cat at 160 yards but had to chase it down to put a finishing shot into it. The auto is a dynamite 100 yard night calling rifle. Even for coyote you have the accessablilty of quick follow up shots to bring him down.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

check out the new .17cal guns. My brother has one and it is pretty nice and does a hell of alot more damage then a .22cal does.


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

Okay...
I have the ole trusty marlin mod 60 .22long and have taken too many critters with that at night, but was looking for an extra push out to 100+ yds...the .22 mag will do so I can yote hunt at night...I will continue to use my .270 for the day time yotes...thanks...
Going fishing at the mouth of the Black this am...missed it earlier this year when the salmon were running, but there is still a few in the mouth...


----------



## Thebear_78 (Oct 1, 2000)

Definately stick with the 22 mag over the 17 rimfire. The super light bullets from a 17 mag won't get sufficient penetration to kill coyotes reliably. I have talked to too many guys that have shot them only to have them run away. One guy shot one with his 17 rimfire and as it ran away his buddy shot it with his .223, when they skinned the coyote they found what was left of the 17 cal bullet in a large bruised portion of ribs, the little bullet never penetrated he ribcage. Coyotes have a lot of fur and are very tough animals, I would descripe the 22 mag with 34-50gr bullets as just barely marginal for consistant coyote anchoring, and even then I want a auto so I can keep shooting. Those tiny little 17cal bullets might do wonders to sage rats, and ground squirrels but don't try them on coyotes, you will be looking for a lot of them. Go with the bigger heavier constructed bullets in the 22 mag, this is one of those times when size DOES matter, and matters a lot. I would rather shoot a coyote with a 22LR over the 17 rimfires, at least the 40gr LR bullet will penetrate into the body cavity. The 17 rimfire was designed for shooting 8-14oz rodents, not 40lb coyotes.


----------



## KennR (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Cap'n jon, how does that .270 work on yotes? Ive got one, and am thinking about shooting a few with it. Ive heard of other calibers using full metal jackets on yotes, so they dont tear them up. Does anybody make a FMJ for the .270?

Kenn


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

They make two grains...90 and 100...Not sure on the bullet brand though...I need some more reloaded this winter...just about out on all grains! A friend has reloaded for me in the past from Curtis, but he is AWOL! Can't find him any where!


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Thebear_78 - 

Good call on the .17HMR vs. .22 Mag!

Many people are confusing the .17HMR with the .17 Rem or Mach IV. 

You must get penetration on those bigger critters and I have heard of way too many splashes on coyotes.

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Personally I would stick with my old .222
I have killed many a coyote with it nad they drop where they stand. I would trade it for anything.


----------

